# What type of Shock oil



## cuberman0312 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm looking to buy some shock oil, mainly for my V-7, what kind should i get because my friend got one that made his cubes worse.

High Viscosity Differential Oil Thread
Lubrication Thread


----------



## panyan (Nov 21, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> what kind should i get because my friend got one that made his cubes worse.



dont get that kind then 

i use 20 weight and its very smooth, some use 10 to make it less smooth, but quicker


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 21, 2009)

The higher the number the thicker the fluid. Higher will be slower. 10 is the lowest weight silicone "oil" I have found. 30 is the most commonly available, and if the wieght isnl;t listed it is likely 30 wt.


----------



## panyan (Nov 21, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> 10 is the lowest weight silicone "oil" I have found.



i found 5 weight by a seller on ebay


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 21, 2009)

panyan said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > 10 is the lowest weight silicone "oil" I have found.
> ...



I have seen 5wt but it was petroleum based. please link


----------



## panyan (Nov 21, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



it was back in sept 08 when i ordered my shock oil, have a look yourself, i am sure it wasnt petroleum based, it was the same as the other stuff. ANYWAY, it wouldnt be good for cubing anyway, too thin, may as well use water!


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 21, 2009)

I use 20 wt. However I've only tried just that.

Heads up: Shock oil builds up and slows down the cube faster than other lubes. The oil in specific gets into the core which people don't typically clean as often, and it can really bog down the speed.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 21, 2009)

I have searched and all i can find are petroleum based products.

I looked at literally every shock oil and lubricant available from tower hobbies which has an amazing selection. I don't think this product exists. It would eb nice if you double check.

HPI is the only product I can find
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTLK8&P=7
http://cgi.ebay.com/HPI-Z141-SHOCK-...temQQimsxZ20091113?IMSfp=TL091113179009r38967

HPI also makes silicone based shock oil but not at weights as low as 5.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 21, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I use 20 wt. However I've only tried just that.
> 
> Heads up: Shock oil builds up and slows down the cube faster than other lubes. The oil in specific gets into the core which people don't typically clean as often, and it can really bog down the speed.



it seems liek the trick to avoiding this is using less. I can lube a 3x3 really well with just 8 drops, one to each side, and two to the foot area.

apply sparingly and work it in. you can always add more.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 11, 2010)

What type should I use for an F2


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 11, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> What type should I use for an F2



I personally use 25 wt. About 3 small drops should do the trick.

High Viscosity Differential Oil Thread
Lubrication Thread


----------

